# Which Boi?



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

When is the May comp starting?

Need Help On Which Boy I Should Enter In The Comp..lol..I HAVE 7 TO CHOOSE FROM..LOL..

MONGO CT









MOMO CT









PURP VT









ALFRID VT









BOO VT









ORA VT









GHOST VT


----------



## Nehro (May 8, 2011)

I'd say either Boo or Purp  Beautiful bettas btw <3


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Momo


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

i think GHOST is adorable.


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

thanks guys.. still dnt knw hu ima choose though lol..and yea Ghost reminds me of a baby lol hes sooo cute!..


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I vote Momo


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the look of the second XD


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Middle CT


----------



## OwnerofSaix (May 9, 2011)

I'd say either Ghost or Ora. They're all so beautiful!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I vote momo


----------



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

I like Momo but CT seem to have bad luck in the contests... I don't get it. I LUV CTs.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think Momo's the most striking! =]


----------



## Soarjet (May 17, 2011)

Momo!!


----------



## Nehro (May 8, 2011)

Momo or Mongo <3


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Momo! All your bettas are beautiful though :-D


----------

